# duck/goose hunting



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

hey guys,


Any of yall ever hunt out of the Charles City WMA boat ramp for duck or goose? Trying to go out there sometime soon and give it a shot or just scout. Looks pretty good so i guess i may try it out.


Thanks


----------

